# java again



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2009)

I am using diablo 16 and in the ports is openjdk6 now. Which java would be the "official" java for freebsd in the future, please?
Thanks.


----------



## gordon@ (Mar 30, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> I am using diablo 16 and in the ports is openjdk6 now. Which java would be the "official" java for freebsd in the future, please?
> Thanks.



Looks like Diablo is the "official" Java (as much as anything is). The FreeBSD Foundation has sponsored Java development work. Information on that can be found at http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml


----------

